# MAC - Haute & Naughty Lash - June 10



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Place all your *Haute & Naughty Lash* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 




Check out the  *Haute & Naughty Lash discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## ahhhttack (Jul 7, 2010)

Firstly, my [psychotic looking] eye with lashes au natural




Haute side = brush with just pink cap, Naughty side = brush with both purple and pink caps.





Length doesn't really differ, but "naughty" does offer more volume.  It's a bit more noticeable in real life than in these up close shots, but for the most part the 2 sides aren't drastically different.  Formula is very black and pretty good, can transfer during application but once applied it doesn't budge on me.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jul 15, 2010)

Best pic I could get of the "Naughty" application on both eyes.


----------



## Karrie (Jul 27, 2010)

Natural













Drama


----------

